
Memory Palaces: Outsider Artists - flannery
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/12/05/memory-palaces-outsider-artists/
======
larnmar
Unpopular (or possibly popular, we shall see) opinion:

“Outsider art” is just a way for art establishment insiders to maintain their
power over the arts, by controlling which “outsiders” are deemed worthy of
notice.

Of the millions of amateur or small-time artists out there, a tiny number are
semi-arbitrarily invited to a special and patronising dancing-bear role in the
art establishment. The only qualification seems to be producing art which is
technically not all that good so that the great unwashed can continue to be
mystified by it.

